# Seeking unusual carving bit



## RevT (May 12, 2015)

Hello out there-

I am new to this site. I was given a rotary tool carving bit a few years back, it has a 1/8" shank, and the tip is shaped like a apple core. It is perfect for carving a nice v groove with a rounded edge. I only have one, and I have used it for years. I have searched as much as I know to search. If anyone has a idea where to look I would VERY MUCH appreciate any help.

Sincerely

Reverend Tab Martin
Heartfelt Boxes and Walking Sticks


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Very hard for me to picture what it looks like. Could you post a picture of the bit? Does it look like the below?









Try this supplier and look through there full line.


----------



## RevT (May 12, 2015)

Here is a image of the burr I am looking for. As you can see it is extremely well used. I have the 3 groove cutter bits you pictured I use them for hair, and textures, and in some cases text. Thank you so much for your help

I looked at the site…Mountain woodcarvers is one of my best resources .


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, I think i have some but dont know where dad got them. Grainger? McMaster Carr?


> Here is a image of the burr I am looking for. As you can see it is extremely well used. I have the 3 groove cutter bits you pictured I use them for hair, and textures, and in some cases text. Thank you so much for your help
> 
> I looked at the site…Mountain woodcarvers is one of my best resources .
> 
> - RevT


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

They sell sets here that has that bit:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/WAX-BURS-JEWELRY-DESIGN-WAX-WORKING-WOOD-CARVING-BUR-Set-of-10-SHAPES-3mm-Shank-/200803773142


----------



## RevT (May 12, 2015)

Thank you so much. I have been looking for a long time.


----------

